# FACE Atelier foundation dupe



## BabyGirlB (Dec 10, 2010)

Anybody know of a silicone based foundation similar to Face Atelier's ultra pro foundation? I love the stuff but I think I'm getting low on it and I boughtb it at IMATS. I know I can just order it online but I'm hoping to find something similar for a bit less $$$. Thanks.


----------

